# Colorless Butter Flavor



## myssmisery (Jan 22, 2005)

Has anyone ever bought No-Color butter flavor? I need it to make chocolate lasagna. It's for the butter creme so I can have super white icing. The only place I've found it is online. Has anyone ever seen it in a store?


----------



## middie (Jan 22, 2005)

i have never seen that. sorry i can't help you out


----------



## buckytom (Jan 22, 2005)

no but could you post your recipe for chocolate lasagna? is that a dessert, or an entree? thanks in advance...


----------



## myssmisery (Jan 22, 2005)

Here Ya' go  This is a dessert . A clone from my favorite dessert at Olive Garden. Enjoy!!!

***Cake***
6 cups cake flour
5 1/4 cups sugar
2 1/4 cups Hershey.'s Cocoa
2 tablespoons baking soda
4 1/2 cups milk
1 1/2 cup butter
12 large eggs
1 tablespoon vanilla extract

***Butter Cream***
2/3 cup water
4 tablespoons meringue powder
12 cups sifted confectioners' sugar
1 1/4 cup shortening
3/4 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon clear almond extract
1 teaspoon clear vanilla extract
1 teaspoon colorless butter flavor
Cake: Heat oven to 350 F. Grease three 10-inch springform pans. In mixing bowl, stir together sifted cake flour, sugar, Hershey.'s Cocoa and baking soda. Add butter and mix well. Add milk, eggs and vanilla. Mix thoroughly. Pour about 5 cups of the cake batter into each prepared pan. Bake 40 to 50 minutes or until toothpick inserted in cake center comes out clean. Cool for 10 minutes before you remove the cake from the pan. Cool completely on a wire rack. 

Butter Cream: Combine water and meringue powder; whip at high speed until peaks form. Add 4 cups of sugar, one cup at a time, beating after each addition at low speed. Alternately add shortening and remainder of sugar. Add salt and flavorings; beat at low speed until smooth. Thin out 1/2 of the frosting with a little extra water. The thinned frosting is used as the filling between layers. 

To Assemble: Place one 10 inch cake on a large round plate or a large round cake platter. Spread 1/2 of the thinned frosting on top. (Only frost the top of the cake) Sprinkle very lightly with semi-sweet chocolate chips. (There are very few chips on this layer, usually only 1 or 2 per wedge, so sprinkle very very lightly). Place the second cake on top of the first. Frost the top with the remaining thinned frosting. Sprinkle with semi-sweet chocolate chips. (You can be a bit more generous with this layer). Place the third layer on top of the second. Frost the top with all of the Butter Cream that was not thinned. This is a thick layer of frosting so pile it on. Try to get the top as smooth as you can. Sprinkle with semi-sweet chocolate chips. 

Cut the cake into wedges, as you would cut a pizza. Using Hershey.'s chocolate syrup, create a design on your dessert plate. Place the wedge of chocolate lasagna at the 11 o'clock position on your dessert plate with the point facing down. (So that you can see some of the syrup design. Serve.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 22, 2005)

thanks myssmisery! looks good.


----------



## jkath (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.sugarcraft.com/catalog/misc/flavorings.htm

I also thought Wilton had a colorless as well - 
check into your local cake-making store
(also a good place to find hard-to-find fillings)


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 24, 2005)

Check your local craft stores where they sell Wilton products--Michaels, AC Moore, Ben Franklin, even Wal-Mart's cake decorating shelf in their crafts area.  I've seen it at all of these places before.  Wal-Mart doesn't seem to keep the same Wilton products in stock all of the time, so it might be a little hit or miss.


----------

